# Stella or sophia???



## NurseNess

I am going to buy a stella or a sophia...but I don't know which one to choose! What are your thoughts? I'd like to know what you think of each! Thanks!


----------



## rorosity

Stella, for sure.  I like that it has so much room and I am not crazy about the Sophias compartments.  It seems too narrow.  The Sophia is just too small for me.  Others love it, though.  I am a Stella fan.  Love that bag.


----------



## Awwgeez

Stelllla!!!! The sophia is much to small and has three compartments. No Beuno!!


----------



## iluvmybags

Stella -- while the Sophia is a great bag (it's the perfect shape, with the perfect length shoulder strap with three divided sections inside), I find it a little too small and constricting to use on a daily basis.  

The stella looks great whether you load it up and carry it as a tote or carry just the minimum so that it slouches and hugs your body.  It can be carried on your arm or slung across your shoulder.  It's iconic MJ.  

I definitely think every fan of MJ should own a stella at some point in time!

(now trying to decide which color -- now THAT'S another poll!! )


----------



## Luv n bags

I don't carry much, and yet the Sophia was too small for me.  I vote for the Stella.


----------



## jun3machina

pro's and cons to both:

stella: 

* large, roomy 
* so-cool leather (2008 version) is lightweight, and has an optional crossbody strap
* has lots of room: great for travel or if you carry alot

* can be heavy if you get it in soft calf
* a lil too big sometimes
*lose stuff because it's very roomy








sophia

* has 3 compartments on the inside
* orgnaized and compact
* single shoulder strap is comfortable

*sometimes it's not big enough
*the compartments can get annoying


----------



## thithi

I would say neither - go with the multipocket!  The Stella, for me, is too big and the Sophia is too small, but the MP is just right.


----------



## jun3machina

really, i find the rolled strap of the MP to hurt.
but i cant decide between the stella and sophia. they're both great.
i know: get all 3!


----------



## NurseNess

jun3machina said:


> really, i find the rolled strap of the MP to hurt.
> but i cant decide between the stella and sophia. they're both great.
> i know: get all 3!


LOL! I love your thinking!!!


----------



## NurseNess

thithi said:


> I would say neither - go with the multipocket!  The Stella, for me, is too big and the Sophia is too small, but the MP is just right.


I have a large and small mp. I'm looking to expand my horizons! But you are right, the MP is wonderful!


----------



## NurseNess

jun3machina said:


> pro's and cons to both:
> 
> stella:
> 
> * large, roomy
> * so-cool leather (2008 version) is lightweight, and has an optional crossbody strap
> * has lots of room: great for travel or if you carry alot
> 
> * can be heavy if you get it in soft calf
> * a lil too big sometimes
> *lose stuff because it's very roomy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophia
> 
> * has 3 compartments on the inside
> * orgnaized and compact
> * single shoulder strap is comfortable
> 
> *sometimes it's not big enough
> *the compartments can get annoying


AHHHH! Thanks for the pictures and pros and cons! Very helpful. I now want them both for sure though! I am a big bag lady so the stella looks great, but I love the way the sophia hangs. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## jun3machina

they're both great!  BTW, im 5'6" and in heels in both pics


----------



## NurseNess

jun3machina said:


> they're both great!  BTW, im 5'6" and in heels in both pics


I'm the same height! I'm heavier than you though, but its still a good example of where it will hang. Thanks!


----------



## jun3machina

sure thing. if you do go for a stella, i really do recommend the new so-cool leather. it's thinner than soft calf, but resembled like a glazed BBAG kinda...it's super light and very comfortable. it comes in the dark plum i pictured above, grey and a beige


----------



## birki

Voted for Stella


----------



## Dawn

jun is right on with the pros and cons. but for the sophia, the cons totally outweight the pros for me...it's just too small! 
stella always and forever for me!!!!!


----------



## redskater

another vote for the stella.  I don't find the earlier stellas heavy at all. they hang really well under your arm so it distributes the weight well.  I think the new stellas are a bit bigger. My friend has the new so cool in olive, which is beautiful, but she says it is starting to gap a lot.  not sure what she means but it does look like the leather is not holding it's shape as well as the older leathers.  She was a bit disappointed in the new leather.


----------



## kmroboto

I don't own either bag but I know that I would personally need the Stella.  The Sophia is way too small for me!  I also prefer the one big compartment style as it holds so much more.  I love being able to stuff anything I buy into my bag or my sweater if I get hot.


----------



## Melly

Another vote for Stella!   I had to sell my Sophia because it was just too small to hold my items without looking overstuffed and lumpy.


----------



## fettfleck

Especially if you are a big bag girl, go for Stella!


----------



## tadpolenyc

stella. i like big bags and i cannot lie.


----------



## blackonmaroon

^ Hahaa tad.  You always crack me up.


----------



## NurseNess

Ok ladies...here is what I decided to do. I bought a stella for $125 (total including shippin!) from a fellow tpfer on bonanzle. I figure I'll try it out, and if I like it, I can splurge on a new one! There were more pictures, but shes been changing them for me so I could see better detail. I really like the color too! Score for me! Check it out....http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/boomie/items/2213705


----------



## ruthfmc

You'll love the Stella.  I have a suede-lined, soft-calf older model, and I find it very comfortable to carry, even stuffed!  It fits perfectly on your shoulder.  I think that the newer ones look too big (or at least they would be for me).


----------



## Luv n bags

NurseNess said:


> Ok ladies...here is what I decided to do. I bought a stella for $125 (total including shippin!) from a fellow tpfer on bonanzle. I figure I'll try it out, and if I like it, I can splurge on a new one! There were more pictures, but shes been changing them for me so I could see better detail. I really like the color too! Score for me! Check it out....http://www.bonanzle.com/booths/boomie/items/2213705


 
Pretty bag.  Thats how I realized the Sophia wasn't for me.  I bought a used one at a good price.  I sold it shortly thereafter.  I was able to try the stella on at the store.  Too big for me, but between the two I would prefer a larger bag.  Post modeling pics when you get it!


----------



## gingarita

love my LE stella! and the mini version sofia is great too! can't go wrong
just HATE the push locks since they clank.....like the belt straps thats just me!


----------



## bagluv5000

Stella.


----------



## sdkitty

jun3machina said:


> pro's and cons to both:
> 
> stella:
> 
> * large, roomy
> * so-cool leather (2008 version) is lightweight, and has an optional crossbody strap
> * has lots of room: great for travel or if you carry alot
> 
> * can be heavy if you get it in soft calf
> * a lil too big sometimes
> *lose stuff because it's very roomy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sophia
> 
> * has 3 compartments on the inside
> * orgnaized and compact
> * single shoulder strap is comfortable
> 
> *sometimes it's not big enough
> *the compartments can get annoying


I know a lot here prefer Stella for function but proportion-wise, it looks Huge whereas Sophia looks better in this picture of @jun3machina (IMO of course)


----------



## sdkitty

I got a sophia.  seems to fit all be regularly-carried items. haven't actually used her yet but hope it will be convenient
I think this green is Peacock


----------



## tln

sdkitty said:


> I got a sophia.  seems to fit all be regularly-carried items. haven't actually used her yet but hope it will be convenient
> I think this green is Peacock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414452


What color is the lining?  That looks a little like Spearmint to me, so pretty!


----------



## sdkitty

tln said:


> What color is the lining?  That looks a little like Spearmint to me, so pretty!


lining is beige suede
I thought Peacock - has a lot of blue in it
In this photo it looks turquoise but to me it's closer to teal? bluish green


----------



## IntheOcean

sdkitty said:


> I got a sophia.  seems to fit all be regularly-carried items. haven't actually used her yet but hope it will be convenient
> I think this green is Peacock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5414452


Gorgeous bag, congrats!  Love this color. Perfect for summer. I used to have a Stella in dark pink blush color, which was actually one of my very first designer bags. The leather was gorgeous, but boy, was it heavy!


----------



## sdkitty

IntheOcean said:


> Gorgeous bag, congrats!  Love this color. Perfect for summer. I used to have a Stella in dark pink blush color, which was actually one of my very first designer bags. The leather was gorgeous, but boy, was it heavy!


thank you
I haven't carried her yet but did put my stuff in - just fits with not much extra space.

I recently made an offer on a Stella....I see people here back in the day preferred it to the Sophia.  I like a large bag but Stella seems like it might be too large for me proportion-wise.  I'm 5'4"
I was willing to give it a try if I could get it for the price I wanted but the seller didn't respond to my offer

So - in addition to being heavy, did Stella seem too big - like an overnight bag?

thanks


----------



## IntheOcean

sdkitty said:


> thank you
> I haven't carried her yet but did put my stuff in - just fits with not much extra space.
> 
> I recently made an offer on a Stella....I see people here back in the day preferred it to the Sophia.  I like a large bag but Stella seems like it might be too large for me proportion-wise.  I'm 5'4"
> I was willing to give it a try if I could get it for the price I wanted but the seller didn't respond to my offer
> 
> So - in addition to being heavy, did Stella seem too big - like an overnight bag?
> 
> thanks


It definitely was on the larger size, but not an overnight bag, no, I wouldn't say that. I think the one I had was a large, but I couldn't tell for certain - don't know much about MJ bags, sorry. (This is the size I had.) It came with this gorgeous oxblood suede interior which, unfortunately, contributed to the weight, and also i found the zippers a bit difficult to use. But it was still a very beautiful bag.


----------



## sdkitty

IntheOcean said:


> It definitely was on the larger size, but not an overnight bag, no, I wouldn't say that. I think the one I had was a large, but I couldn't tell for certain - don't know much about MJ bags, sorry. (This is the size I had.) It came with this gorgeous oxblood suede interior which, unfortunately, contributed to the weight, and also i found the zippers a bit difficult to use. But it was still a very beautiful bag.


I think the old original stellas were about 15" long and maybe 10" high.  the bag looks huge on Jun where she posted above.  but I've noticed sometimes when I've taken modelling pics bags look bigger to me than they do in the mirror

thanks for responding.  glad to see some activity in the MJ subforum


----------



## tln

sdkitty said:


> lining is beige suede
> I thought Peacock - has a lot of blue in it
> In this photo it looks turquoise but to me it's closer to teal? bluish green






My Peacock Stella has this color lining.  Whatever it is, I just love yours!


----------



## sdkitty

tln said:


> View attachment 5416394
> 
> 
> My Peacock Stella has this color lining.  Whatever it is, I just love yours!


So how do you like Stella?  Do you find it too large?
thanks for the compliment on my bag


----------



## IntheOcean

sdkitty said:


> thanks for responding. glad to see some activity in the MJ subforum


Mark Jacobs bags used to be really lovely, it's a shame they stopped making them and became a contemporary designer by merging with MbyMJ. 

I think this bag looks big, but not huge. I like it.


----------



## tln

sdkitty said:


> So how do you like Stella?  Do you find it too large?
> thanks for the compliment on my bag



I really love my Stella, and I do not find it too large.  I will tell you why, in hopes it will help.  I have the 4 straps set on the longest drop setting, making the drop about 9".  Because the bag is relatively flat, it just tucks under my arm really easily and molds to my shape.  It also seems like mine is not as wide across the top as Jun's Stella, so maybe hers was a change with the "so cool" leather model?  And then the straps are flat too, which I find is kinder on my shoulders than the rolled handles of the blake and multipocket.  I like the fact that the zipper can disconnect, giving me the option of an open tote, should I need that but can also be fastened when I'm carrying a normal load.  I do not carry as much stuff around as I used to, so I do not find the Stella as heavy as she used to be!  And the zipper pocket in the front?  Wonderful.  If you have any specific questions, please ask!  I'll do my best. 

One bag I am finding myself looking at is the Anouk. (sp?)  It was not as popular as some other designs and I cannot figure out why. Does anyone have any insight on this model?


----------



## sdkitty

tln said:


> I really love my Stella, and I do not find it too large.  I will tell you why, in hopes it will help.  I have the 4 straps set on the longest drop setting, making the drop about 9".  Because the bag is relatively flat, it just tucks under my arm really easily and molds to my shape.  It also seems like mine is not as wide across the top as Jun's Stella, so maybe hers was a change with the "so cool" leather model?  And then the straps are flat too, which I find is kinder on my shoulders than the rolled handles of the blake and multipocket.  I like the fact that the zipper can disconnect, giving me the option of an open tote, should I need that but can also be fastened when I'm carrying a normal load.  I do not carry as much stuff around as I used to, so I do not find the Stella as heavy as she used to be!  And the zipper pocket in the front?  Wonderful.  If you have any specific questions, please ask!  I'll do my best.
> 
> One bag I am finding myself looking at is the Anouk. (sp?)  It was not as popular as some other designs and I cannot figure out why. Does anyone have any insight on this model?


thank you for all that info - very helpful
I agree about flat handles....On the Blake I don't mind the rolled handles as that bag (if you have one like mine w/o contrast stitching) has a dressier look and I think the handles go with it.  but the multipocket doesn't appeal to me.

I might need a Stella but the two I was interested in didn't work out so maybe in the future
I saw someone selling an Anouk (at least that's what they said) recently - satchel shape?
Almost every MJ pushlock bag I've seen has been mis-labeled


----------



## sdkitty

tln said:


> I really love my Stella, and I do not find it too large.  I will tell you why, in hopes it will help.  I have the 4 straps set on the longest drop setting, making the drop about 9".  Because the bag is relatively flat, it just tucks under my arm really easily and molds to my shape.  It also seems like mine is not as wide across the top as Jun's Stella, so maybe hers was a change with the "so cool" leather model?  And then the straps are flat too, which I find is kinder on my shoulders than the rolled handles of the blake and multipocket.  I like the fact that the zipper can disconnect, giving me the option of an open tote, should I need that but can also be fastened when I'm carrying a normal load.  I do not carry as much stuff around as I used to, so I do not find the Stella as heavy as she used to be!  And the zipper pocket in the front?  Wonderful.  If you have any specific questions, please ask!  I'll do my best.
> 
> One bag I am finding myself looking at is the Anouk. (sp?)  It was not as popular as some other designs and I cannot figure out why. Does anyone have any insight on this model?


I think this is an Anouk?
don't know if you like this color and it has some wear but price is low








						Mercari: Your Marketplace
					

Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.




					www.mercari.com


----------



## tln

Thanks!


----------



## sdkitty

tln said:


> View attachment 5416394
> 
> 
> My Peacock Stella has this color lining.  Whatever it is, I just love yours!


I recently got my second Stella.  Peacock I think with navy suede lining.  I love the functionality of these bags.  Proportion-wise it's a bit large and it is pretty heavy but not terrible.  My test is if I have carry it on my shoulder for a Costco grocery run and my navy stella passed the test.


----------



## new.old.bag

sdkitty said:


> I think this is an Anouk?
> don't know if you like this color and it has some wear but price is low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mercari: Your Marketplace
> 
> 
> Mercari is your marketplace. It's the perfect place to declutter and discover items that are uniquely you. Say 'goodbye' to your old go-tos and 'hello' to one-of-a-kind treasures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercari.com


I think that bag wants to be an Anouck but I don’t think it is authentic. I wouldn’t buy it. On topic I prefer Stella most Of the time.


----------



## sdkitty

new.old.bag said:


> I think that bag wants to be an Anouck but I don’t think it is authentic. I wouldn’t buy it. On topic I prefer Stella most Of the time.


you're probably right.....I don't see the Marc Jacobs on the pushlocks


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I have 3 bags from this era and they really are the best quality!
the only bit that looks old is the suede interior which has become grubby through use.
I also have the long (unquilted) wallet with 2 pockets and a zip in deep purple-beautiful!
My only complaint about all of them is the weight.
But I think its sad that the brand went down the Marc by Marc route as quality wise these are 2nd to none (I have Celine, Hermes,Loewe and Chanel bags)


----------



## sdkitty

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I have 3 bags from this era and they really are the best quality!
> the only bit that looks old is the suede interior which has become grubby through use.
> I also have the long (unquilted) wallet with 2 pockets and a zip in deep purple-beautiful!
> My only complaint about all of them is the weight.
> But I think its sad that the brand went down the Marc by Marc route as quality wise these are 2nd to none (I have Celine, Hermes,Loewe and Chanel bags)


Carrying my navy Stella with red stitching today


----------



## sdkitty

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I have 3 bags from this era and they really are the best quality!
> the only bit that looks old is the suede interior which has become grubby through use.
> I also have the long (unquilted) wallet with 2 pockets and a zip in deep purple-beautiful!
> My only complaint about all of them is the weight.
> But I think its sad that the brand went down the Marc by Marc route as quality wise these are 2nd to none (I have Celine, Hermes,Loewe and Chanel bags)


are you still using your wallet?   is it lined in suede too? (therefore heavy)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

sdkitty said:


> are you still using your wallet?   is it lined in suede too? (therefore heavy)


I actually dont use it and yes it is lined in red suede which is a fabulous contrast to the eggplant exterior.
 the main reason I'm not using it is the weight.
My late father brought me it as a birthday gift so even if it sits in its dustbin I will always love it


----------



## sdkitty

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I actually dont use it and yes it is lined in red suede which is a fabulous contrast to the eggplant exterior.
> the main reason I'm not using it is the weight.
> My late father brought me it as a birthday gift so even if it sits in its dustbin I will always love it


I could be tempted by one of those but in addition to the weight, there is the issue of wallets being handled so much...hard to get a good preloved one unless someone bought it and just didn't use it much (like you I guess)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

sdkitty said:


> I could be tempted by one of those but in addition to the weight, there is the issue of wallets being handled so much...hard to get a good preloved one unless someone bought it and just didn't use it much (like you I guess)


btw..I meant it sits in its dustbag not dustbin  !
Damn auto correct!
I would recommend you try and find one...I'm sure there are quite a few who didn't use them much due to weight.
especially when placed in an already heavy Marc Jacobs bag!
Its a beautiful wallet..I never did like the quilted ones they felt plasticy by comparison.


----------



## sdkitty

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> btw..I meant it sits in its dustbag not dustbin  !
> Damn auto correct!
> I would recommend you try and find one...I'm sure there are quite a few who didn't use them much due to weight.
> especially when placed in an already heavy Marc Jacobs bag!
> Its a beautiful wallet..I never did like the quilted ones they felt plasticy by comparison.


IDK....as you said if I'm carrying a heavy sude lined bag (sometimes) and add a heavy wallet, might not be so good.  Yours is the kind with the pushlocks and then it opens on top?  Not folding over like a continental wallet?
May wallet for the last many years is a prada deerskin continental.  It's faded on the front but still all in one piece.  when I bought it, it cost more than I ever thought I'd pay for a wallet and I said this would be my wallet forever.  so far it is but these MJ ones are kinda tempting.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

sdkitty said:


> IDK....as you said if I'm carrying a heavy sude lined bag (sometimes) and add a heavy wallet, might not be so good.  Yours is the kind with the pushlocks and then it opens on top?  Not folding over like a continental wallet?
> May wallet for the last many years is a prada deerskin continental.  It's faded on the front but still all in one piece.  when I bought it, it cost more than I ever thought I'd pay for a wallet and I said this would be my wallet forever.  so far it is but these MJ ones are kinda tempting.


Yes correct mine has a top zip and then two little mini pockets on the front with push-locks.


----------

